# Dark spots on our sulcata



## Tacomytort (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello!
So we rescued our sulcata, Taco, about 3 months ago from our local animal shelter. He has adjusted quite well and we are thoroughly enjoying the experience of keeping a pet tortoise. When we rescued him the animal shelter did not know his age or much about him at all except where he was found. They didn’t even know he was male- I figured that one out on my own. I am wondering if anybody could possibly ballpark an age for me and maybe let me know what these dark spots are at the top of his shell? He did have an appointment with a vet set up by the shelter but I don’t think the vet had too much experience with reptiles. It was just a general “is it healthy” type appt.
thank you in advance for any insight.
Janelle
View attachment 280543
View attachment 280544


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Sep 15, 2019)

That actually looks like a hybrid, a crossbreed of a Sulcata and a Desert Tortoise.

It has the shell shape and color of a Sulcata, plus no nuchal scute, which the Sulcata doesn't have.

The darker coloring of the head and legs resemble a Desert Tortoise. The scales on the legs are also smaller and smoother, which Desert Tortoises have.

I've attached a pic of my Desert Tortoise and one of my Sulcata Tortoises, so you can see the comparisons that I mentioned.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 15, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> That actually looks like a hybrid, a crossbreed of a Sulcata and a Desert Tortoise.
> 
> It has the shell shape and color of a Sulcata, plus no nuchal scute, which the Sulcata doesn't have.
> 
> ...


Good call


----------



## Tacomytort (Sep 16, 2019)

That’s interesting. The animal shelter admitted they weren’t 100% certain of what kind of tortoise he was so you could very well be correct.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 16, 2019)

Tacomytort said:


> That’s interesting. The animal shelter admitted they weren’t 100% certain of what kind of tortoise he was so you could very well be correct.


He is a very good looking tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm afraid your 'sulcata' isn't a sulcata, but a - I'm hesitant to say it because they're rare in the pet trade - but do a Google search for "chaco" tortoise and see if that doesn't better fit what you have. However, your tortoise looks to have a nuchal scute and chacos do not. @Markw84 ??

The dark spots were caused by the tortoise rubbing his shell on something as he continually went under it. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tacomytort (Sep 16, 2019)

Whatever kind he is we adopted him solely to be part of our family and nothing else. No breeding or anything like that. Taco the Chaco has a nice ring to it though [emoji5]


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 16, 2019)

Tacomytort said:


> Whatever kind he is we adopted him solely to be part of our family and nothing else. No breeding or anything like that. Taco the Chaco has a nice ring to it though [emoji5]


Yes it certainly has a nice ring. He is beautiful so glad you guys got a new family member [emoji4] my turtles aren't pets. They're family.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Sep 16, 2019)

The Chaco Tortoise is quite rare and there are a bunch of breeders I know who are trying to obtain them. I've seen them sell for $1,000 on the rare occasions that they are available.

I'm not fully convinced this tortoise is a Chaco, but if it is, then you've got a very unique find!


----------

